# Hunting Pics 2005



## CaptSanner295 (Aug 5, 2006)

Before the Hunting Season 2006-2007 Kicks off lets see some pics of everyones hunts last year...and dogs too :lol:

Capt Sanner[/img]


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

How about go to the tab at the top of your screen that says "Photo Albums" and click it. You can look at everyone's pics there.


----------



## CaptSanner295 (Aug 5, 2006)

How about you chill :lol: I am new to this and am not up to date with all this forums cool features....HEY THANKS


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I just posted for the first time last week. Go to the photo page and read the tutorial about posting pictures. It will help you get those pictures posted. I do not think you can break anything, so give it a shot. One word of advice is to make a copy of the picture you are going to post just in case you delete it or mess it up by mistake. That way you will still have the original.

Ima870man


----------

